# will uber deactivate me if i hang this?



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i just bought one of this on ebay...but too scared to hang it in the back of my front seat..

question is will i get ban if uber know i got this hanging in the car seat?

thats too bad it should also said "tipping is appreciated" on the tag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Uber-Lyft...ash=item235cd36ebd:g:NjkAAOSwfZ1WY30~&vxp=mtr


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Appreciate!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

That is really bad english on that sign


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Hahaha. You paid money for that?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/SgBfdXWxTDM/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Who cares. I want tips, not stars.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

And according to eBay listing 67 dumbasses paid $10 + $2 shipping for this??


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Dang said:


> i just bought one of this on ebay...but too scared to hang it in the back of my front seat..
> 
> question is will i get ban if uber know i got this hanging in the car seat?
> 
> ...


Why did you spend money on something you are too scared to use?


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Returns:

its has 14 days money back guaranty, which you will need for buying this stupid sign and getting deactivated for being an ignorant bastard.

But hey he has sold 68 so far, $680 good money make.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Keep on topic, enough with the personal back and forth comments. I have remooved some unnecessary posts.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

SumGuy said:


> Hahaha. You paid money for that?


Not real money. He paid like two, two and a half stars.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Dang said:


> i just bought one of this on ebay...but too scared to hang it in the back of my front seat..
> 
> question is will i get ban if uber know i got this hanging in the car seat?
> 
> ...


I think the response will be lower ratings and the sign is misguided. It will inspire people to rate you, but not in a good way.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

What about this sign? http://www.ebay.com/itm/262346395167?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Boober said:


> What about this sign? http://www.ebay.com/itm/262346395167?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


I'm still not going to tip, but I would have no issue with that sign hanging up.


----------

